# Lake DeFuniak



## FishWalton

Somewhat of a surprise, although I knew the lake had fish, yesterday I launched in Lake De Funiak to do some training on a new Humminbird sonar. The lake is not totally unfamiliar but it's been a long time since I was on the water. It's about 40 acres and almost perfectly round. There is a boat ramp. Electric motors only. 
I looked for two springs I knew about but didn't find them. However there is plenty of 30 to 65 ft water. The surprise was at about 20 to 25 ft where several concentrations of fish were found. In two particular places some of these fish were huge. They have to be cats for the lake does have cats and we hear of big ones being caught now and then. About 10 years ago a really big bass was pictured in the local paper. It was caught by a guy bream fishing with a pole. He landed the darn thing and naturally that created news. 

In the spring you might see 2 or 3 boats on the water. None this time of year, but I bet some of those big cats can be had during the winter if you know how to fish them. 

The lake is ringed with grass just off shore in about 5 to 10 ft of water. It's spring fed and the water is clear. The bottom is practically void of structure away from the grass, but there are some small depressions and I saws some small bits of structure but don't have a clue what it is. I'm thinking it could be very very old trees or some planted structure left eons ago. Have heard years ago people would sink old Christmas tress for fishing.There are two fishing piers and a boat launch. Right now the "lakeyard" of about 40 acres is covered with millions of Christmas lights. A site to behold.


----------



## user207

Sounds like a nice place to go.


----------



## DMC

How do u get to this place???


----------



## FishWalton

It's in the middle of town, De Funiak Springs, FL Can't miss it.


----------



## The Pirate Ed

Great info on Lake DeFuniak. I've never fished there, but I've been wondering what it's like.


----------



## fwbdave

exit on hwy 331 north. Turn right at the 3rd light. Tom Thumb is on the left. It is right down that road......David


----------



## davdoc0011

U Do any good?


----------



## risc999

Yea...catch anything? Been wanting to fish there for a long time as well.


----------



## nojerseydevil

That place is loaded with Jack Fish. In the Summer the grass gets really bad. I caught a nice size Bass there last Spring. 

NJD


----------



## risc999

What's a jack fish? A Pickerel ?


----------



## FishWalton

A jack is a chain pickeral (spelling?)


----------



## jcoss15

might have to try it this spring... just started fishing juniper over there last summer caught some nice bass flipping around docks....do you fish lake juniper much fish walton?


----------



## FishWalton

About the only time you will see locals fishing Defuniak or Juniper in numbers is in the spring. When you see shore anglers you will know it's time to get out there. Year after year you will see the same angler in a specific spot in Lake DeFuniak. At Juniper they shore fish mostly near the dam. As the catch tapers off so do the angler numbers. Bring a chair and have fun. At Juniper they fish the east shore in the morning and the west shore in the evening.When it's hot they take advantaqge of the shade that is offered by the high banks. 

In DeFuniak they catch some huge bream and shellcrackers and cats up to 5 or 6 pounds, some larger. There are not a lot of either, but enough to bring out the spring anglers. The only ones I've seen with an exceptional catch are those yearly locals. They know the spot, technique, and bait.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted

My family has owned several lots on Spring Lake off County Rd 183 for 25+ years. We would ride over to Lake Defuniak when we had to go into down, the locals were always catching a good mess.


----------



## FishWalton

Spring Lake I'm told is a very good fishery, but it's private and you need an invitation. I fished there back in the 50's when it first open....then it was public before allthe houses started going up.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted



fishwalton said:


> Spring Lake I'm told is a very good fishery, but it's private and you need an invitation. I fished there back in the 50's when it first open....then it was public before allthe houses started going up.


It has changed alot over the years and dramatically in the past 10 years. The new home owners have tried to stop all recreational use of the lake. No fires or extended camping etc.


----------



## FishWalton

Last time I was out there the new crowd has even put up a locked gate to the community picnic area. I guess the homeowner has to have a key or combination to open the gate.
I ride around the lake maybe a couple times a year just for an outting. Can't remember when I last saw an angler and boat out there.
Have looked at a couple of run down places for sale.....way over priced in my opinion.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted

They continue to drain the lake blaming it on the dam repairs, I feel they do it to prevent us from fishing it. Our lots were 3,6,7,8 from the picnic area and a family friend had the 1 next to ours on the point. Next time your there look for the steepest lot before the point. Now we have non waterfront lots.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

huge panfish in there and many many chain pickerel (jackfish). also some decent bass. my theory is that the bass and bream that survive the pickerel grow to good size.


----------



## FishWalton

If you want to see some whopper panfish in Lake DFS get out there at night with a light down in the water a few feet near the grass in a deep spot and watch them swarm. The trick is to get them to bite.


----------

